# Jeff Van Gundy - Mr. Houston



## ihp12 (Feb 10, 2011)

Saw this blog on the Houston Chronicle today about Jeff Van Gundy raising money for a Houston charity called Pro-Vision. 

http://blogs.chron.com/nba/

I like that he still shows love for H-Town.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

He always gives credit to Houston when he's on Tv as well. He really didnt want to leave when he got fired, but I like how he does not carry any hard feelings...


----------

